# New Orleans, Louisiana bottle show August 27th



## BARQS19 (Aug 6, 2005)

New Orleans Antique Bottle Club's 33rd Annual Show & Sale Sat. 9am-5pm at the Quality Hotel, 2261 N. Causeway Blvd., Metairie, Louisiana 70001. INFO: KIRK DIEZ, 2605 Winifred St., Metairie, LA 70003, PH: (504) 887-8913, Email: pontilscar@yahoo.com .


----------



## bearswede (Sep 19, 2005)

Does anyone know how Kirk and other bottle folk made out from Katrina?

 I sold Kirk a couple of Udolpho Wolfe's on ebay awhile ago... 


 Ron


----------

